# l'iPad pour piloter une AppleTV synchronisé sur un NAS



## Bubka (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir 

Je suis entrain de revoir mon installation multimedia chez moi, installation que j'envisage de compléter avec un NAS, un ipad et le nouvel AppleTV. J'aimerai avoir confirmation d'un truc concernant l'utilisation de l'iPad comme télécommande.

L'installation serait la suivante:
Le NAS (un Synology DS210J) hébergerai ma bibliothèque iTunes et la diffuserait via sa fonction serveur iTunes intégrée.
L'AppleTV serait elle synchronisée sur le serveur iTunes du NAS et branchée à mon ampli.
Et la dessus je pensais utiliser l'iPad avec l'app Remote d'Apple pour piloter l'AppleTV,  avec surtout dans l'idée de ne pas avoir à allumer la TV pour profiter de ma musique. 

Est ce que ça va marcher ? l'app Remote peut elle remplacer complètement l'affichage sur la TV ? (La question se posant uniquement pour le pilotage de piste audio pour l'instant)

Merci
Bubka


----------



## Holy Diver (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

la fonction serveur iTunes sur les NAS Synology n'est pas compatible avec l'Apple TV 2.
L'ATV2 ne peut se connecter que sur un Mac (et peut être aussi un PC, mais je n'ai pas fait l'essai) sur lequel tourne iTunes avec le partage à domicile activé.

Concernant le pilotage de l'ATV2 depuis un iPad: c'est ce que je fais avec l'appli Remote d'Apple; l'ATV2 est raccordé en HDMI sur un ampli, lui même raccordé sur ma TV. Je peux piloter l'ATV2 depuis l'iPad et écouter ma musique sans allumer la TV.


Cdt,


H_D


----------



## Bubka (25 Octobre 2010)

arf, j'avais quelques doutes quand à la liaison nas<>ATV2 pour le partage de la bibliothèque, les voila confirmés :/
bon bah je n'ai plus qu'a me tourner vers la concurrence en espérant trouver l'équivalent de Remote pour une autre passerelle multimedia, et avec une intégration qui tient la route.

merci pour ta réponse H_D


----------



## benR (29 Octobre 2010)

Excusez ma méconnaissance du sujet, mais j'imagine que ca fonctionne si on utilise la bibliothèque du NAS comme une bibliothèque iTunes normal située sur un autre disque dur, non ?

(je réfléchis moi aussi à un trio synology + apple tv)


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2010)

benR a dit:


> Excusez ma méconnaissance du sujet, mais j'imagine que ca fonctionne si on utilise la bibliothèque du NAS comme une bibliothèque iTunes normal située sur un autre disque dur, non ?
> 
> (je réfléchis moi aussi à un trio synology + apple tv)



Oui mais bien sûr à condition que le mac sur lequel la bibliothèque itunes pointe sur le nas soit allumé


----------



## surfman06 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bientôt, je vais faire l'acquisition de tout ça, synology +mba 13" + Apple TV + iPad.
Ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est au niveau performance du nas, c'est pour cela que je vais tabler sur un Synology Disk Station DS410 8 To ou DS410J 8TO afin d'être tranquille une fois pour toute. Pour en revenir au streaming, je passerai par itunes et autres consorts.
D'ici un petit mois, j'espère avoir le cash pour tout investir en une seule fois et j'écrirai un petit post de mes impressions à savoir si j'ai bien fait


----------



## Nico206 (30 Octobre 2010)

Et si au lieu d'un NAS Synology on utilisait un Windows Home Server de Microsoft ?
Vu que c'est un Windows, on doit pouvoir y installer itunes...
C'est à mon avis le meilleur moyen si on ne veux pas laisser son Mac allumé en permanence.


----------



## surfman06 (30 Octobre 2010)

Il est vrai que dans compétence mac, ce sujet a été abordé comme solution fiable, surtout pour un matos HP, je me rappelle plus de la référence, bref pour celui qui n'a pas peur du côté obscur (why not), ce n'est pas pour moi, cela fait 5 ans que je tiens bon, de ne plus utiliser windows chez moi, et je tiendrai bon, linux ok, mais le "dark side of the ....." NON


----------



## benR (11 Novembre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> D'ici un petit mois, j'espère avoir le cash pour tout investir en une seule fois et j'écrirai un petit post de mes impressions à savoir si j'ai bien fait



j'attends ca avec impatience !


----------

